# gold spoons



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I am fairly new to salt water fishing but I bought a little boat the first of the summer and am out several times a week. I have only caught 4 red's so far and all have been on gold spoon in the daytime, I have tried live shrimp, dead shrimp, cut bait, to no avail. My question is are gold spoons not as effective at night due to the lack of light to make them shine ???


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

when your useing a spoon it targets 2 of the fishes senses

it has vibration becuase of it spinning and it uses sight when it flashes it the water so your chances of catching a fish at night on one are cut in half becuase there is no shine but if your fishing dock lights both of those senses are used becuase of the light off the dock


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

I disagree with KingLing. The quality of a fish's eye sitedeviates from species to species. Saying that, the deviations can be in the spectrum of color they can see and how much or how little light they can pick up with their eyes.Certainly on aclear night with a full moon your spoon will be able to reflect light visible to fish, especially in clear water. Now the eye site of a specificfish such as a redfish,I cant say for certain but I can say that redfish can becaughtthrough all hours of the night which leads me to believe that they are predators that have no problem holding their own in the nocturnal world. Just my opinion.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

GOD I LOVE EM ! If you can't catch with a spoon you can't catch, and here lately they are the only thnig that keeps me from getting skunked by our underwater friends ! But I lost my last two yesterday after having a blast with ladies, pompano, and reds, have to go buy more, but will have a min. of 6 in the box at ay one time.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

ive know about gold spoons for a while and used them a couple times with out much sucksess

how do youll work them?

bounce them on the bottem like a jig, slowly reel them in, or rell them in quick?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I throw it out, let it sit for five second rule, then a real or two then pop it, a real or two then pop it, at a fairly fast pace, not as fast as you can reel but fairly steady.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone ever sugar coat their gold spoons w/ a little piece of cutbait, or piece of Gulp! Shimp/Shad (or whatever the pin fish just tore up)?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

You know, I have heard of that, but I have never done it, I just thought it might affect the way it moves thru the water. But I hear people say it works great.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank CCC I have a couple Johnson spoons and Crocadiles sittin around, ill try that out next time

Ill definatly try the cut bait, cause i tip most of my jigs with something so thats a must.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *60hertz (9/8/2008)*Does anyone ever sugar coat their gold spoons w/ a little piece of cutbait, or piece of Gulp! Shimp/Shad (or whatever the pin fish just tore up)?


adding cut bait imo makes the spoon swim with less or no wobble (maybe really small pieces would work) i have had better luck adding a grub or small swimming trailer.










with your stop and pause technique the swimming tail will catch alot of fish on the fall. give it a try. i like to try all different kinds of trailers. the one in the pic is my favorite with the gulp swimming mullet a close 2nd.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

You say cut bait cuts down on the action, but that trailer doesn't ? I am up for anything as long as it doesn't take away from the action of the spoon.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

it is more arrow dynamic than a piece of cut bait. almost all fish caught on the slack fall .it will work with a constant wind but i have had more strikes if i pause and let it fall. i have had fish follow it all the way to the boat when i use a constant speed. thats all no strikes. when you pause and the spoon fallsthe fishcan not resist those dancing tails.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Well theres something else for me to try. 

I know out Westbass fishermen use a big weedless spoon with a 8 to 10" worm behind it with a stinger rig in the worm so theres something else that could possibly work


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Sounds good daily, I will have to try that, is your hook exposed in the trailer or weedless ?


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## eric m (Oct 4, 2007)

don't forget to sharpen the hook on thejohnson silver minnow . They are horrible out of the box.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Bought two brand new open, and one weedless, two bags of grubs and jigs, IT'S ON LIKE DONKEY KONG !


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have recently bought a tackle box from a relative and it has 3-4 silver spoons in it! I have never fished with either. Which one is better the silver or the gold? Does either make a difference at night?(that is usually when I fish) I am fairly new to the saltwater thing!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Mike I have tried the silver, and it will work, but not near the success of the gold, I would much rather have a gold spoon than anything live bait or lure. Now don't get me wrong, I have been skunked many times with a gold spoon but when they are working they work GREAT !


----------

